# New 2009 Outback 23krs



## goforet (Sep 20, 2007)

Just bought an new Outback 23krs and looking forward to picking it up this spring.

Now I'm a official Outbacker !!!

Cheers Everyone, see you in the camping sites.

Dan


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats Dan. You will love the new OB. Waht is your TV? Also, when is spring in the great whit north?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck and enjoy!

John


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on the new outback and glad you have joined us!

Happy Camping!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats Dan
We bought one last spring.
It seems to be the perfect camping unit for us. The harley fits inside perfect.
If your ever in western Canada we have a lot of great camping areas.
We were on the east coast two years ago and it is very beautiful place to see.
Gary


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback and Welcome!!









Brad


----------

